
Google employees protest retaliation with international sit-in - strict9
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/1/18525473/google-employee-sit-in-retaliation-protest
======
writepub
How, just how do activist journalists collude with internal Google employees,
to concoct stories where none exist? So 200 out of 72,000 employees want to
take their privileged 30% above market salaries, and bully the hand that feeds
them, on company time. And this is somehow a news story?

The accurate headline here is: An overwhelming fractional minority of
employees at Google protest "perceived" retaliation.

~~~
chickenfries
I read the article and it’s definitely still newsworthy. Do 200 employees
protest at your office regularly? FAANG and others have become so large that
pretty much anything out of the ordinary that happens there is newsworthy.

